# Otopharynx Lithobates?



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

I originally purchased this fish as Copadichromis Trewavasae. After looking at info on Otopharynx Lithobates I am starting to wonder if that is not what I have. My fish have 3 spots as O. Lithobates do. My big question is in the coloration, though. My fish has a white blaze on the head that eventually turns to yellow as it gets farther back on the dorsal. The anal fin is also yellow tipped with no egg spots. The tail fin is dark yellow/almost orange tipped. Any ideas?


----------



## Malawidolphin (Dec 15, 2006)

I have had O. lithobates in the past and mine all had yellow blazes all the way down.


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

The variant of Copadichromis trewavasae dubbed "mloto fireline" is your fish. Demason [Cichlid News Mag.] says this variant from Makonde-Nsisi. Couple references with photos:

Look down in the Malawi section here: http://www.cichlidnewsmagazine.com/issu ... tsnew.html

Konings image here: http://www.cichlidlovers.com/c_trew_fireline.htm


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Jason S said:


> The variant of Copadichromis trewavasae dubbed "mloto fireline" is your fish. Demason [Cichlid News Mag.] says this variant from Makonde-Nsisi. Couple references with photos:
> 
> Look down in the Malawi section here: http://www.cichlidnewsmagazine.com/issu ... tsnew.html
> 
> Konings image here: http://www.cichlidlovers.com/c_trew_fireline.htm


These look like the same fish. The part that concerned me was the 3 spots on the flank. I was not aware of that in any Cop species. The two pics you posted don't show the spots.


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

MW- There are several lithobates variants the aforementioned full yellow blaze,

One developing only yellow/orange in the dorsal:









and one from Mumbo Is. with a white blaze:


----------



## Jason S (Feb 7, 2003)

FishandFire said:


> These look like the same fish. The part that concerned me was the 3 spots on the flank. I was not aware of that in any Cop species. The two pics you posted don't show the spots.


I'm sure you have a Copadichroms. In O. lithobates the blaze is either yellow or white; and the white blaze does not turn orange nor does the white blaze variant develop any orange or yellow in the dorsal; only on the anal fin. There are several Copadichromis species w/ 3 spots [try searching C. verduyni]; Plenty of images of C. trewavasae with 3 spots. Here's a couple:

C. trewavasae from Chizumulu:









from Magunga


----------



## FishandFire (Jul 2, 2007)

Cop Trewavasae it is!

Thanks.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

juveniles, females, and non-dominant males show the three spots, breeding males turn black. yours looks like a nice male, but without females or around other more dominant fish may not show the black color.


----------

